# Great Forum!



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi All!

I have just registered on this site as my new husband ( of 6 days!) has been offered a job in Dubai and the package includes a job for me too.

At the moment, I'm just looking at all the options, as I had never considered leaving the UK, but the more I hear of the offer, and research the country, the more I am intrigued and excited by the opportunity.

No questions at the moment, but I've already learned loads of information from this site and will definitely be back! Just wanted to give some feedback!

Thank you!


----------



## zeesh2 (May 28, 2008)

Wishing you all the best and welcome!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Tanya,

Great you're coming here and congrats on your wedding....

Can I just clarify - your new husbands job includes a job for you??? Hey hon, fair play if that's correct, but I would suggest you check that one out, it's the first I've heard....

But hey ho, there are some strange things happen here.....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

and to fair, I know you are just married and all is rosy, but do you wand to work in the same place as your husband all day then go home and spend all evening with him, 24 hours a day just plain crazy.... even after 6 days


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fair comment Mr. MayonnaiseTomato, however we are still unaware as to what the respective Mr & Mrs Tanya look like..... It could be beneficial in so many ways.....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Fair comment Mr. MayonnaiseTomato,


and it took you how many months :ranger: to come up with that one,, poor for a Gerodie,

.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm a very slow worker.....


----------



## saintlypan (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, I wish you all the best (with the marriage and also the prospect of moving). I heard that Dubai is the most "open" place among the Arab nations and they are quite accommodating.


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Tanya,
> 
> Great you're coming here and congrats on your wedding....
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

Thanks for the message and the best wishes!

Should have made my post clearer - we've both been offered jobs as that is the only way my husband would consider his role. We're both qualified accountants and the role is in training, which we both have years of experience in.

I'm not sure if I will accept my post, but am just looking at my options. It's nice to have the option though!


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like I spoke too soon guys.

Perhaps not so helpful after all, or maybe I just shouldn't be so honest.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

UKTanya said:


> Looks like I spoke too soon guys.
> 
> Perhaps not so helpful after all, or maybe I just shouldn't be so honest.


Being honest is good!

Welcome to the forum.

Has your hubby accepted the position yet, if so, when do you arrive?


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> Being honest is good!
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Has your hubby accepted the position yet, if so, when do you arrive?


Hi there
He hasn't accepted yet, I'm meeting the guys at the company early July and I'm coming out a couple of weeks later.
He has been out a few times and has raved about us coming out there.
I've just started getting serious about a career move out there so it's good to find a site like this to help, previous comments excluded.
There's just so much to consider - ploughing through!!
Thanks for your message.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

UKTanya said:


> Looks like I spoke too soon guys.
> 
> Perhaps not so helpful after all, or maybe I just shouldn't be so honest.



Ah Tanya, just some friendly banter

as for your position best of luck with it should you accept.

A friend of mine has recently returned to the UK, he had worked in Training for a couple of years here in Sales & Customer Service Training, but his company dropped the Training budget as soon as the economy took a turn for the worse like many other companies. which is the sad reality

If your future employer is now investing in quality training then I think you are on a winner, as the are more forward thinking than others here, therefore I see a positive future for you there..

.


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Ah Tanya, just some friendly banter
> 
> as for your position best of luck with it should you accept.
> 
> ...


Hi Mayotom

No problem, guess the problem with threads is there is no emotion!! ;-) I'll get used to it! Can't get more sarcy or dry than a Brit!

The company is a financial training company, results show they're going from strength to strength, and they're expanding rapidly at the moment.

I just don't know what is a reasonable salary? We only have salary and medical cover on the table at the moment - is 57,500 per month a good salary for us?

And what about the tax system? I know it's tax free out there, but wouldn't I need to surrender my UK residency status to take advantage of that?

Do you know where I can find out more information about this?

Many thanks
Tanya


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

UKTanya said:


> Hi Mayotom
> 
> No problem, guess the problem with threads is there is no emotion!! ;-) I'll get used to it! Can't get more sarcy or dry than a Brit!
> 
> ...





UKTanya said:


> Can't get more sarcy or dry than a Brit!


true true, then the sarcasim of some of us Irish





UKTanya said:


> I just don't know what is a reasonable salary? We only have salary and medical cover on the table at the moment - is 57,500 per month a good salary for us?
> 
> And what about the tax system? I know it's tax free out there, but wouldn't I need to surrender my UK residency status to take advantage of that?
> 
> Do you know where I can find out more information about this?


You are probably at the best source there is, the biggest issue here is that laws do change quiet a lot and the immigration and residency laws are under serious review at the moment with the intention been to improve competitiveness.

*Tax System: *there is no Tax you will get all of the 57,500 into your account every month. but at the same time there is no pension system and private healthcare is recommended.

as for your UK residency: Are you a British National? if you are it won't really make any difference as you can travel back and forth as you like, if its tax residency you are concered with well Dubai is your place to be. to live an work here you must become a resident there is no way around this.. 

I really don't know the legal situation of residency in the UK, so somebody else may be able to help with that

information on residency can be found on government websites like DNRD which should be constantly up to date


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Mayotom,

That's great, and a smooth talker too!

Thanks for the info, really helpful.

Tanya


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

UKTanya said:


> and a smooth talker too!



That's a first....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

She's having a _craic_.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

UKTanya said:


> Hi Mayotom
> 
> No problem, guess the problem with threads is there is no emotion!! ;-) I'll get used to it! Can't get more sarcy or dry than a Brit!
> 
> ...


You talk to me - I do this for a living. 

Although there is no personal income tax in the UAE, you are not automatically immediately exempt from UK tax upon moving here. You have to declare yourselves UK non-resident for tax purposes (HMRC form P85) but if you spend more than 90 days in the UK in the current tax year, you could be liable for UK income tax on all of your earning in this tax year no matter where it arises. Certainly if you spend more than 183 days in the UK you WILL be subject to UK tax for the whole tax year.

If UK visits (while not amounting to 183 days in any one year) average 91 days or more for four consecutive tax years (but excluding any days spent in UK because of exceptional circumstances beyond individual’s control) you are regarded as becoming both UK resident and ordinarily resident & thus subject to income tax.

In short, you need to watch your dates of departure from the UK and trips back. 

Let me know if you have any other questions.

-


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Elphaba,

This is great - I have a basic grounding in tax, but I never did understand the personal tax side of the residency rules. That makes it very plain - thank you!

Good to have the technical info!

Thanks again


----------

